# Waiting,..



## Silvan (May 19, 2012)

"sigh"

Phrag. caudatum sanderae
Phrag. Leslie's Hair
Phrag. Lutz Rollke







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## likespaphs (May 19, 2012)

but at least you've got spikes!
oke::fight::viking:
:rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (May 19, 2012)

Wow, keep us updated !!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (May 19, 2012)

Not bad at all!


----------



## John Boy (May 19, 2012)

all good things to those who wait.... ;0))


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2012)

Great looking spikes!


----------



## Gilda (May 19, 2012)

:clap: Worth the wait !!


----------



## Silvan (May 19, 2012)

Thanks all for your nice comments 
I know some growers are waiting for more than 3 plants to bloom. But I'm having a hard time caring for my plants for the past few months and when I saw the post of shiva about how excited he was about the bud growing on his Allison Strohm, it kinda inspired me to do the same with those plants, thinking that looking at the pic would help me go downstair and water them, fertilize, look if the temp and humidity is ok, ... 'cause it's always exciting and a special moment when an orchid that we've been taking care of, bloom for us.. And I need to remember that


----------



## Silvan (Jul 16, 2012)

much needed update..
so I just got back from summer holidays, to find that my plants had already started blooming.. I thought I would have had more time to water them properly while the petals were expanding.. anyway... the flowers are a bit poor, but I just bought a dripping system for the long petals and an ebb and flow system for some others (still don't know in wich I'll put my kovachii though..they're still a mystery to me..lol) Anyway, I intend to get my growing back on track.
Enjoy 
Ps. is it me or my sanderea looks like a wallisii (warsomething)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2012)

Leslie's Hair :smitten:


----------



## eaborne (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking blooms and plants!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 16, 2012)

> Leslie's Hair :smitten:


I agree with that!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2012)

All nice.


----------



## abax (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautifully done. What a nice surprise for a homecoming!
Sometimes I think I watch my Paphs. too much...you did
goooood.


----------



## Silvan (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks all.. but it could've been better,.. 
I love the Leslie's Hair too, lost a flower when I moved the plant to take the picture, though. Grrr


----------



## quiltergal (Jul 17, 2012)

Silven, what is the name of the last very dark one? It's lovely! In fact they are all lovely.

I hear you on burnout.......


----------



## Silvan (Jul 18, 2012)

quiltergal said:


> Silven, what is the name of the last very dark one? It's lovely! In fact they are all lovely.
> 
> I hear you on burnout.......



It's Leslie's Hair. Bought at orchids limited about 18months ago


----------



## Silvan (Jul 18, 2012)

abax said:


> Beautifully done. What a nice surprise for a homecoming!
> Sometimes I think I watch my Paphs. too much...you did
> goooood.



They grow more slowly when you look at them every day, but they usually grow healthier.. I need to start looking at them more often...


----------



## Shiva (Jul 18, 2012)

I didn't know Leslie was such a dark beauty. Well done!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2012)

Actually, isn't that the plant named after the pretty former employee!?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 18, 2012)

Silvan said:


> much needed update..
> so I just got back from summer holidays, to find that my plants had already started blooming.. I thought I would have had more time to water them properly while the petals were expanding.. anyway... the flowers are a bit poor, but I just bought a dripping system for the long petals and an ebb and flow system for some others (still don't know in wich I'll put my kovachii though..they're still a mystery to me..lol) Anyway, I intend to get my growing back on track.
> Enjoy
> Ps. is it me or my sanderea looks like a wallisii (warsomething)
> ...


----------



## Silvan (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't think that wallisii and sanderea looked so much alike..
We'll see on the next bloom if it's as green and hopefully I'l take a picture
when the flower is more fresh..


----------

